# Good 2 Dog E-Collar?



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I am sure this has been asked before but my search feature is being retarded. I need a really good two dog electric collar system. I know Dogtra is a good one but which model? Anyone have experience with a two dog system that's worth a damn? I hate mine.


----------



## Mike D'Abruzzo (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.dogtrastore.com/2302ncp.html

Dogtra 2302 is my preference. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Is the primary difference between the 2302 and the 1902 the range?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey thanks, that one looks promising. Pretty expensive though, ouch. Oh well, I need a good one.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Is the primary difference between the 2302 and the 1902 the range?


I just answered my own question I think. Georgia I don't know what your needs are but the 1902 might fit your budget a bit better. I started looking at the 1902 because I wanted a two dog, waterproof system. But the suggestion of the 2302 seems to be better suited for my needs (longer range, more collar variance/ability, quick charge, marginally lighter weight). Even if I don't have a need for the advanced capabilities of the collar right now all other items still seem to fit well into what I am looking for.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> I am sure this has been asked before but my search feature is being retarded. I need a really good two dog electric collar system. I know Dogtra is a good one but which model? Anyone have experience with a two dog system that's worth a damn? I hate mine.


 This is a great price for this collar it dose it all. I don't like the sharp snap stim the dogtra gives Tri tronics will flutter like butterflies at low stim or give a good thump if needed.
www.ecrater.com/p/507700/2011-tritronics-pro-500-g3-exp-2-dog


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This is a great price
> www.ecrater.com/p/507700/2011-tritronics-pro-500-g3-exp-2-dog


Yeah, if you're going to buy it for me


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

georgia estes said:


> Yeah, if you're going to buy it for me


Show us the bubbles picture..we'll all chip in :razz:

http://www.dogsportgear.com/3500NCP...aining-Collar-_p_126.html?quick=1&item_id=126


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd show more than bubbles for a bad ass dog collar... hahahhahahahahahaah too bad I already ordered one though :/


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Show us the bubbles picture..we'll all chip in :razz:
> 
> http://www.dogsportgear.com/3500NCP...aining-Collar-_p_126.html?quick=1&item_id=126


This like the 3rd or 4th time I've heard mention of this bubbles pic sounds like I should have a look.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This like the 3rd or 4th time I've heard mention of this bubbles pic sounds like I should have a look.


 
I can't post on here without hearing the word bubbles... the pic wasn't even a good one. It was a pic on FB of me in a bathtub but you couldn't see anything, I was covered, totally, in bubbles. Hell, my main profile right NOW is way more risque than the bubble pic. Oh well, at least I'm known for something.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-XbmIntWn8


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> I can't post on here without hearing the word bubbles...


ha ha, I was thinking the same thing. Kind of funny really. Did you order the 2302?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> ha ha, I was thinking the same thing. Kind of funny really. Did you order the 2302?


 
Yes! I did, it looked like the way to go. I have heard nothing but good stuff about Dogtra. I don't think I will ever need 3/4 a mile of shock coverage though, lol. I think I was just too lazy to look at any more.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> I can't post on here without hearing the word bubbles... the pic wasn't even a good one. It was a pic on FB of me in a bathtub but you couldn't see anything, I was covered, totally, in bubbles. Hell, my main profile right NOW is way more risque than the bubble pic. Oh well, at least I'm known for something.


Still more questions than answers:-? WDF should have priority over facebook as far as pics go shit I say we start a training babe section tonight Mods????


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> Yes! I did, it looked like the way to go. I have heard nothing but good stuff about Dogtra. I don't think I will ever need 3/4 a mile of shock coverage though, lol. I think I was just too lazy to look at any more.


ha ha, I've been there. Would you mind PMing me once you've had it for a bit and had a chance to work with it? I'm interested in hearing your impression of it.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> ha ha, I've been there. Would you mind PMing me once you've had it for a bit and had a chance to work with it? I'm interested in hearing your impression of it.


 
Yeah no problem. For $400 the damn thing better be pretty good.  Of course, I said that about my first one and it sucked, hahaha.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

16 stim levels and a choice of momentary or continuous correction. Also has vibration and tone options. 

http://www.sportdog.com/Gear/E-Collars/SportHunter/SD-1825-SportHunter-(1).aspx


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> Hey thanks, that one looks promising. Pretty expensive though, ouch. Oh well, I need a good one.


I include only the best for my clients and go through countless Dogtra collars.

For dogs over 40Lbs, go with a Dogtra 1902. 

Most people don't need anymore than a 1/2 mile range. I personally use a Dogtra 1902, and I love it, I see no reason to upgrade to a "better model". It does me great, and is very durable. 

It's an investment, but trust me, a good one!


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jesus Alvarez said:


> 16 stim levels and a choice of momentary or continuous correction. Also has vibration and tone options.
> 
> http://www.sportdog.com/Gear/E-Collars/SportHunter/SD-1825-SportHunter-(1).aspx


Sportdog collars do not even compare to Dogtra collars.


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

I have to say the 1825 I have i like very much. First time with a sport dog but it seems like a nice unit. Like everything else it's pref.on what you like and how you train.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> Sportdog collars do not even compare to Dogtra collars.


Well, that's your opinion Ted and you know what they say about those. ;-)


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I just bought this set-up from this ebay store. This was the best price I could find and I love the collar.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TRI-TRONICS-PRO...744?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5635b977d8

Here is the regular price. http://www.gundogsupply.com/tri-tronics-pro-500-exp-g3-2-dog.html


----------



## Bob Campanile (Apr 1, 2010)

Tritronics is a far better collar. The stim is much smoother then Dogtra and Tritronics is much easier to regulate the stim consistantly especially on lower levels. Yes, it is more costly but you get what you pay for. The pro100 g3 exp is less expensive then the pro500 which you really don't need. Hope this helps.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Bob Campanile said:


> Tritronics is a far better collar.


It's a step beyond Dogtra and Inotek and miles beyond everything else.


----------



## Bob Campanile (Apr 1, 2010)

Regarding the sportdog 1825 also an excellent collar little less costly then tritronics. Would also take the sportdog over dogtra.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

The thing I don't care for with the Tri right off the bat is the size of the transmitter. It appears bulky. Something else I couldn't easily ascertain from the links provided is the two dog system doesn't appear to be as mindless to use as the Dogtra unit. Bob or Chris, how do you find the Tri to be for a two dog unit? I need a transmitter that is accessible and basically a no brainer to use as I may be using it from a boat or moving vehicle, etc. My primary application of such a unit would not be all that refined.

My primary environment and application would be a bit different so I am not sure that the regulation of the stim is or should be on the top of my list of priorities. But if you could humor me since I don't know the difference first hand, where or how do you notice the benefit of a smoother stim?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> I just bought this set-up from this ebay store. This was the best price I could find and I love the collar.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TRI-TRONICS-PRO...744?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5635b977d8
> 
> Here is the regular price. http://www.gundogsupply.com/tri-tronics-pro-500-exp-g3-2-dog.html





Bob Campanile said:


> Tritronics is a far better collar. The stim is much smoother then Dogtra and Tritronics is much easier to regulate the stim consistantly especially on lower levels. Yes, it is more costly but you get what you pay for. The pro100 g3 exp is less expensive then the pro500 which you really don't need. Hope this helps.


I just snapped up a 100 and 500 2 dog for a price I couldn't pass up a club members older 100 took a crap
so I let her have it for what I payed I owed her some favors.
And yes as I stated in a earlier post the stim on Tri tronics will flutter like butterflies at low levels excellent for low continuous or packs a solid thump if/when needed.
Ive used Tri tronics for years my first pro 500 was a refurb and lasted 15 years with only 2 tune ups [great customer service by the way] Another thing is if you buy direct from Tritronics and have a old Tritronics to trade in they will give you 25% off the collar you are purchasing.


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

have heard the stim on every brand is not the same. some have a faster pulse in the stim. some are slower. wss told they both have there use ,just not sure how and where. would love to learn more about this. guess I need to strap a dogtra , tri and sport dog on and see.lol


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

chad paquin said:


> guess I need to strap a dogtra , tri and sport dog on and see.lol


Ahem, you might want to move that over to the one balled thread.  Seriously though, I am hoping for some productive discussion on the topic of the 2 dog collars and/or benefits or drawbacks of different stims.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

> The thing I don't care for with the Tri right off the bat is the size of the transmitter. It appears bulky. Something else I couldn't easily ascertain from the links provided is the two dog system doesn't appear to be as mindless to use as the Dogtra unit. Bob or Chris, how do you find the Tri to be for a two dog unit? I need a transmitter that is accessible and basically a no brainer to use as I may be using it from a boat or moving vehicle, etc. My primary application of such a unit would not be all that refined.
> 
> My primary environment and application would be a bit different so I am not sure that the regulation of the stim is or should be on the top of my list of priorities. But if you could humor me since I don't know the difference first hand, where or how do you notice the benefit of a smoother stim?


 The smoother stim is less jarring to the dog. They don't get as jumpy and reactive from the stim. My dog works with the collar at a really low level. When I used my Dogtra with him I could not find that sweet spot between too low and YIKES! The hard stim caused a split second where the dog could not think. But the with the Tri-Tronics I have no problem finding a comfortable level and I can still go up and down a bit within that rage. 
Now with you saying that your use will not be very refined I would definitely suggest a Tri-Tronics. They just don't cause as much fall out if you make a mistake. If you don't think that a top of line model is what you need get a less expensive or used model.


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Spot on! We have a trainer among us


Christopher Smith said:


> The smoother stim is less jarring to the dog. They don't get as jumpy and reactive from the stim. My dog works with the collar at a really low level. When I used my Dogtra with him I could not find that sweet spot between too low and YIKES! The hard stim caused a split second where the dog could not think. But the with the Tri-Tronics I have no problem finding a comfortable level and I can still go up and down a bit within that rage.
> Now with you saying that your use will not be very refined I would definitely suggest a Tri-Tronics. They just don't cause as much fall out if you make a mistake. If you don't think that a top of line model is what you need get a less expensive or used model.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll just add , I'd spend the money on a top of the line model . I like both TriTronics and Dogtra . Those are the only 2 I've ever purchased after seiing other people work dogs with other brands . 

The extra money will be worth it in the long run . I started out on the cheep and ended up spending more money in the long run due to reliabilty issues(sent my cheeper models in for repair too many times) and just wanting more out of a collar as my training progressed . 

With my hunting dogs I statted with TriTronics Sports models manys years ago and had problems , worked up to a middle of the road model and finally ended up with a TriTronics 500 . The 500 is a great collar . 

I've done the same with my PSDs for them I like the top of the line Dogtra collars .


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Spot on! We have a trainer among us


Dominic,

Praising Chris Smith?
Isn't that like patting yourself on the back? LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> With my hunting dogs I statted with TriTronics Sports models manys years ago and had problems , worked up to a middle of the road model and finally ended up with a TriTronics 500 . The 500 is a great collar


I prefer Tri Tronics too
I have a Pro 200 3 dog G2 and a Pro 100 one dog G2
the only thing I like about my Multi sport 2 dog collar was the
1/2 level. In some situations with my Dutchie the 1 level on the 
Pro's is a little too much.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't know from a 2 dog system, but as much as I really like my Dogtra, I'm seriously thinking about saving my pennies for one of those Martin ecollars with the finger kick.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Don't know from a 2 dog system, but as much as I really like my Dogtra, I'm seriously thinking about saving my pennies for one of those Martin ecollars with the finger kick.


Susan,

Check out the "dog and gun control" here
http://store.hawxdoggun.com/
Looks to be a lot cheaper then the Martin finger kick set up and should do the same thing?
I've ordered one of their Stretch e-collar straps that Bumper Boy is going to license to replace their collar strap


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

This is good feedback. 

Jim this is a purchase I've considered making for quite some time. I've decided to not make the price of the unit a concern or a factor that will drive my decision. I've read enough of these discussions to know that in the long run, a better system really is the most economical way to go especially considering upgrades seem to be inevitable. I want a solid system that hopefully I only need to purchase once. 

Chris about the stim variation, I really didn't expect to hear it was as dramatic as you indicated it to be. I figured maybe there was something more subtle about the differences. Is this the case with the newer models or possibly limited to a problem from some time ago?

Is this the general consensus of the Dogtra stim? I'd like to hear from others who have used both models or currently use multiple dog systems. 

I've loosely read the discussions about a system with finger kick but have never really looked into them. I'm thinking it might be worth a closer look.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Susan,
> 
> Check out the "dog and gun control" here
> http://store.hawxdoggun.com/
> ...


Cool Thomas, thanks. Do you know anyone that has one from that company? Makes me wonder if the other ecollar manufacturers will be coming out with a finger kick in the not too distant future!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> This is good feedback.
> 
> Jim this is a purchase I've considered making for quite some time. I've decided to not make the price of the unit a concern or a factor that will drive my decision. I've read enough of these discussions to know that in the long run, a better system really is the most economical way to go especially considering upgrades seem to be inevitable. I want a solid system that hopefully I only need to purchase once.
> 
> ...


For me I haven't noticed anything different using the Dogtra or TriTronics . That might be the case but I'm not aware of it . I don't know anything about a finger kick .


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Chris about the stim variation, I really didn't expect to hear it was as dramatic as you indicated it to be. I figured maybe there was something more subtle about the differences. Is this the case with the newer models or possibly limited to a problem from some time ago?


No, it's just the way the collars work. But you might see very different result because of different training methods and dogs.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Dominic,
> 
> Praising Chris Smith?
> Isn't that like patting yourself on the back? LOL


Glad to see that your head is still firmly planted in ass.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Cool Thomas, thanks. Do you know anyone that has one from that company? Makes me wonder if the other ecollar manufacturers will be coming out with a finger kick in the not too distant future!


If history is an indicator you should see most of the companies with small transmitters like the Fingerkick. I would be interested in playing around with a Fingerkick. I don't know how hard it would be to only be able to use one feature at a time.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> I don't know how hard it would be to only be able to use one feature at a time.


That's what I was thinking too. I imagine his has it's limitations but probably is very practical for it's specific application. The gun dog full systems have interesting options that I didn't see available on sport versions. 

Chris, the display on the Tri is different from the Dogtra, in fact it seems to be a "feature" that Dogtra emphasizes for low light settings. My impression of that is for those who are changing the settings in darker environments it might be important. In Alaska, it's light up here for long periods of time in the summer which is when I expect to be using it most often so I am not sure how beneficial that would be. I may have to simply pick up a single dog unit to determine exactly what would work best and then eventually get a two dog system. I don't have two dogs at the moment anyway.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

The Tri Tronics can be used by feel. you change the levels with a dial that clicks on each level. The Dogtra has a dial without clicks. 

I use both of the 2 dog unit receivers on the same collar. But you can buy the single dog collar and add another receiver on at a later date for $100-$125 or so.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Cool Thomas, thanks. Do you know anyone that has one from that company? Makes me wonder if the other ecollar manufacturers will be coming out with a finger kick in the not too distant future!



Hi Susan

I'm not sure if they're shipping yet. The stretch e-collar strap isn't shipping till next month. I'm hoping someone is working on an after market finger kick I can use on my Tri-Tronics system.
multi collar Pro 200


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> The Tri Tronics can be used by feel. you change the levels with a dial that clicks on each level. The Dogtra has a dial without clicks.
> 
> I use both of the 2 dog unit receivers on the same collar. But you can buy the single dog collar and add another receiver on at a later date for $100-$125 or so.


Chris, thanks for indulging me. This info is very useful.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Glad to see that your head is still firmly planted in ass.



Chris,

Glad to see that you have time to contribute to the forum again now that DomDam has been banned ;-)


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the Dogtra 2302 unit and am very happy with it.

I *really* like the rapid charge feature; my 9 month old son distracts me from remembering to charge collars at times. :wink:

I've had mine since last summer, and have yet to have any problems with it.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Megan, Chris mentioned some things about the stim and rheostat on the Dogtra which I was wondering if you could comment on your experiences with yours. I like the idea of being able to feel as the settings are changed. Have you noticed the lack of ability to find a happy medium at the lower settings?

I'm thinking that the times I'd be using it on two dogs I'm not so sure I'd be messing about with the settings all that much. If I eventually get back into formal training I think that's where and when the differences between the features is really going to matter.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> Glad to see that you have time to contribute to the forum again now that DomDam has been banned ;-)



I guess you didn't see your shadow when you pulled your head out of your ass this year. 12 more months of keyboard training.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> I guess you didn't see your shadow when you pulled your head out of your ass this year. 12 more months of keyboard training.


Yeah Chris but being retired with lots of time on my hands. All my keyboard training is in addition to my regular training.
I guess with recent events, you'll have more time to train too?


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

i am happy with a pacdog EXT 2dog system 2recievers on 1



http://www.claes-jan.be/template.asp?f=EXT.htm

the best thing about it is you don't have to look away from your dog . low level left , mid level , on your right high level . worked perfect


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

How much do brush and hills cut down on the range of most units? Do folks find the vibrate mode of the Dogtra more useful than the beep of the Tritonics?

We have land with thick forrest and lots of hills and ravines, thought i might need more range for the obstructions more than the actual distnce.


----------

